# Nosema?



## HoneyintheRox (Apr 4, 2012)

Lately there are brown streaks on the top and two sides of my hive - this is a new package (just a month in the hive) that I'm feeding 1:1 syrup and Honeybee Healthy - they seem vigorous, but I'm worried about this and want to make sure I do the right thing.








(click for bigger)


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Dysentery occurs anytime the bees are confined. It does not necessarily mean they have nosema.

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesnosema.htm


----------



## Zonker (Mar 10, 2010)

I had my cars parked in front of my hives on the first warm day of spring. I had that type mess all over the cars. Strangely hard to wash off.


----------



## HoneyintheRox (Apr 4, 2012)

My beekeeping instructor says it's probably tree resin that they're bringing in....which would explain the difficulty of it washing off...


----------

